
Ask HN: Can we add a save-link mechanic please? - SubuSS
Considering we already have a profile, this should be straightforward. Right now I use chrome bookmarks, but this would be so much better to go across browsers.
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=SubuSS](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=SubuSS)
:)

~~~
gus_massa
Remember that that's a public list. Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=SubuSS](https://news.ycombinator.com/upvoted?id=SubuSS)
that is private to each user.

------
dredmorbius
"Favourite"

